
You've Never Seen a Robot Drive System Like This Before - naish
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/diy/youve-never-seen-a-drive-system-like-this-before
======
vermontdevil
This is really cool. I do would like to know the possibilities such as using
it for larger sized robots for cargo transport etc.

------
Ronkdar
This seems very difficult to drive straight, but I'm highly impressed by the
speed and small size.

